# Birds



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Three from this week


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

few from the back door. I’m still learning this camera


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Nice shots. I need to get my digiscoping stuff back out.


----------



## Wombat Charters (Jun 10, 2019)

following


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

Really nice shots....cant imagine what we will see when you "get used to that new camera." Subjects deserving of some awards too


BEST DRESSED AND PERFECTLY ADAPTED TO THE ENVIORNMENT
The black and white with the long skinny red legs


THE BEST BAD/NO HAIR DAY
of course the Stork

JUST FREAKIN HILARIOUS
the white bird with the black nylons and orange feet


Keep em coming


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Didn't get a picture of it, but the other day I saw a bird I've never seen before swoop down on my back porch right in front of me and nab a big lizard, snap it's neck and stood there looking at me for awhile before he took off with it. I was like what the hell was that, so I started searching online looking for it, and turns out it was a Loggerhead Shrike or "Butcher Bird"










(not my pic)

These are amazing little birds, glad I got to see one up close in person. I felt bad for the lizard but that's nature I guess.


----------



## saltyjones (Nov 1, 2021)

Well done!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

skinny_fishing said:


> Didn't get a picture of it, but the other day I saw a bird I've never seen before swoop down on my back porch right in front of me and nab a big lizard, snap it's neck and stood there looking at me for awhile before he took off with it. I was like what the hell was that, so I started searching online looking for it, and turns out it was a Loggerhead Shrike or "Butcher Bird"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! They impale their catch on barbed wire fences and tree branches also. We had one living on our farm waaay back in the day and the bird literally had like 10 lizards and insects on any given day impaled like an open air market. Lol.


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

Ice fishing sucks, so I started chasing birds


----------



## gestes11 (10 mo ago)

Beautiful lagoon spoonbills


----------



## Wombat Charters (Jun 10, 2019)

gestes11 said:


> View attachment 198488
> 
> View attachment 198486
> 
> ...


I love the top one! We just started getting these guys in Charleston. I love seeing them.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Wombat Charters said:


> I love the top one! We just started getting these guys in Charleston. I love seeing them.


Saw the first ones I've ever seen in NC last summer.


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Marshdweller08 (Aug 1, 2018)

Rockport, TX


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Last weekend at Sunset Beach


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

From a trip to Punta Allen a fews years back


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

No photographer and these are a little grainy.. but how badass. Got within feet in my truck.


----------



## SISW (Apr 21, 2011)

Flyboy said:


> View attachment 193205
> 
> View attachment 193207
> 
> ...


The Heron is really outstanding.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

My pet ducks


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

from my back yard. I get a lot of turkeys too but can't find my pics of them.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

devrep said:


> from my back yard. I get a lot of turkeys too but can find my pics f them.
> View attachment 201297
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet!
Here's some from last weekend.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

FlyBy said:


> Sweet!
> Here's some from last weekend.
> 
> View attachment 201301
> ...


you must have a real camera. all I have these days is my phone.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Canon 5DS R, 600 f4L. I don't have Sandhill Cranes at my house.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

this pair showed up around 10 days ago and have hung out in my back yard since.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

a couple of days ago they brought about 25 friends with them. there was a lot of quack quack goin on. I believe that these are mottled ducks.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

One from Saturday when the weather kept me from fishing.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Wowzers


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

I wasn’t out birding, rather taking pictures of the kids. This little guy was playing around in a tidal pool.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

This little guy was hoping around on the ground chirping yesterday morning. A parent bird would fly down and scold him to fly. He proceeded to hop across the street and then finally flew off. 

I was watching because we've got a-hole feral cats around....


----------



## Marshdweller08 (Aug 1, 2018)

Rockport (Lamar), TX


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

they seem to like it here lately.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

chicks are growing fast. a month ago they were tiny golden things.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Some from last two months.

Great Crested Flycatcher









Summer Tanager










Ruby-Throated Hummingbird










Bald Eagle










Green Heron


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

My gate





















this morning we have water standing everywhere right now


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

My pet ducks are loving rainy season at the





















Smith swamp


----------



## Marshdweller08 (Aug 1, 2018)

Rockport


----------



## RGSIII (7 mo ago)

I took these pictures a few years back. The size of the Whooping Cranes is impressive, especially when compared to the Roseate Spoonbills.


----------



## Beauvet (8 mo ago)

Over the years I have taken a lot of pictures of birds in various situations as I'm sure we all have.


----------



## Beauvet (8 mo ago)

Yes a dime a dozen, but pretty good focus...


----------



## Beauvet (8 mo ago)

This is a Florida scub jay taken at Johnathan Dickinson


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Rosie


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

2 days prior to Ian as I was prepping the














property


----------



## Beauvet (8 mo ago)

I took some over the last several months n ear the lagoon


----------



## Beauvet (8 mo ago)

This one from my back yard. While not a bird still pretty cool


----------



## RGSIII (7 mo ago)

These are a few pictures taken in the everglade a few days before Hurricane Ian. It was the first time using my iPhone 14.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)




----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

Spoonbills and Ibis from a recent trip to Louisiana


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

poor thing got caught up in my chicken coop. Ate the head of a dove that was eating the feed.


----------

